# mouse feeding



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

my RBP's are 3-4 inches and i have 3 of them. 
do you think they would eat a normal sized mouse at this size?
what if i didn't feed them for about a week before i did it?
Thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why would you? It's extremely messy and not very healthy for your piranha's either.
There are plenty of alternatives out there that are cheaper, less messy and much more nutricious.

But to answer your question: I do think yours are too small right now, but not feeding them for a few days would certainly trigger their interest (as long as the mouse isn't thrashing too much - piranha's aren't exactly heroes when it comes to hunting, and a wild prey may not end up as prey after all....)


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i would say that you can try but just dont feed for around a day and a half.
THERE IS A RISK OF INJURY AND TRANSFER OF INFECTIONS TO YOUR P'S SO BECAREFUL.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

there are much better alternatives to try & the risk of injury or passing on infections would be to greater risk for me,also VERY VERY messy!


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mine were the exact same size as yours 2 weeks ago and I also have three... I lowered the water level, didn't feed em for a day or two and gave em the smallest mouse I could find....try to get the "pinkies" with fur on em....they'll b able to swim....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think usin some kinda of fish would be cooler to watch cause then you get to see the case

either way i say a quaratine needs to be done at the least


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wait til they're about 7''


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> either way i say a quaratine needs to be done at the least


 I don't think that's necessary, I can't think of any diseases that could be passed from mouse to piranha in that manner.

The two big concerns are, in order, fouling of the water and injury to the fish. The first can be minimized by doing a large water change an hour or so after the feeding and removal of uneaten mouseflesh. Keeping an eye on the filters and changing/cleaning the mechanical portions thereof should minimize hair-related problems. The second can be dealt with by feeding prekilled prey, once they get going it should look pretty similar.

-PK


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> wait til they're about 7''










out of experience of doing it with 3" Reds u should listen to him it'll b more fun for u...... I've done tiny African Claw/Dwarf Frogs b4 and they LOVED em and it was fun to watch....whenever it came up for air it got dead quick.....Mollies and Fighting Fish are fun too...my fish did eat the mouse but it was only after the 3rd time...the first two times ended up with the mouse drowning from it's leg being torn off and the P's just left it......fun to watch yes but it is better to wait....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > either way i say a quaratine needs to be done at the least
> ...


 i was thinkin more of fish


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea just used quarantined feeders for fun while they're smaller... im prepping about 15 right now mwhahaha


----------

